# Lost canon camera at pueblo white water park



## alucard (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank heavens, it was found.

A cheif at the pueblo fire department is a fellow kayaker, and found my camera, and contacted me atfer seeing this post. Thank You again!

I truely apperciate it...


----------

